# What is your preferred German Shepherd lines?



## Ilovemypuppies (Jan 2, 2012)

Personally my favorite lines of German Shepherds are the Eastern German Shepherds. They, to me, illustrate what German Shepherds were supposed to be. I also just love there big heads!!:wub: So cute^.^ What are your favorite GSD lines and why? Do you own a German Shepherd from your preferred lines?


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

I like the Eastern German working lines more and I think my shepherd's mom came from both Eastern and Western lines though but appears more Eastern than anything.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I like the American show lines. I have been breeding them for 40+ years and I presently have 3 of them.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

West German Working. My boy is all WG. He's perfect for me.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have a blend of WG and Czech and love the balance of the mix. He is perfect in structure and temperament(in my eyes!) Working lines are always my preference, but I appreciate all of them.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

West German Working Lines. I don't like the big mastiff like heads at all.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

American show line here. Currently showing 2 of them...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My WG/Czech guy doesn't have a big head....or maybe he does and it blends into his body well? I don't like the big blocky heads either. But I really don't like the small head of some lines when the chest is so big, with that little head...so out of proportion.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> My WG/Czech guy doesn't have a big head....or maybe he does and it blends into his body well? I don't like the big blocky heads either.


Awesome head. To me, that's the perfect head. :wub:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I prefer the looks of the west German showlines, I'm not a big fan of Black and Tans but I love me some black and reds.  I also love the dark sables but I don't think I'm up to owning a full WL right now.

My boy is a mix though of west German show and working lines(not sure exactly which, Carmen explained it to me once I'd have to look it up), he's perfect for me though... He's got some nice herding dogs in his WL and we're getting ready to try our HIC on Sunday! If it seems like something he has the drive for then I want to get involved in that sport with him.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I really like the Czech lines or the Czech mixes.

My female is as close to perfect as I have found (for me) and she is 1/2 Czech, 1/4 DDR and 1/4 WG working lines. Love the blend and think that it brings forth a lot of the qualities that I seek out in a GSD.


----------



## Ilovemypuppies (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm loving all these pictures!! I also like the Czech GSD's. And agreed, the heads have to be proportionate to the bodies.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

elisabeth not being mean but from a technical breeder technical point of view would "..1/2 Czech, 1/4 DDR and 1/4 WG..." effectively be a "scatterbred" dog??? making predictability of traits a lottery????

again not trying to be mean but i want to learn this stuff to be a better gsd person.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

I prefer the Czech/West German Working. I guess I do not like the lines with huge , bear heads and tons of bone. ..so Max is just what I wanted..

He is Czech with a smidgeon of West German.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

x11 said:


> elisabeth not being mean but from a technical breeder technical point of view would "..1/2 Czech, 1/4 DDR and 1/4 WG..." effectively be a "scatterbred" dog??? making predictability of traits a lottery????
> 
> again not trying to be mean but i want to learn this stuff to be a better gsd person.


I guess that is one way of looking at it - yes. Although the litters from these two (2 previous to my girls litter) were all fairly similar (drive, thresholds, temperament, etc.).


----------



## xsaysayx (Feb 14, 2010)

The perfect mix of show, and working.  
And yes, so far Vegas is turning out to be exactly what I've wanted. He's almost six months now and has not disappointed me at al.


----------



## Achuyut (Jan 21, 2013)

*Mix*

I prefer the Blocky head and heavy bone of DDR/Czech lines and looks of WG lines. If working lines can have atleast some tan on their face that will be nice all black is i am not a big fan of.
I am buying a Puppy out Congo Vikar
German Shepherd dog Congo Vikar Van Den Heuvel K9 -- Czech German Shepherd dog


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I guess that is one way of looking at it - yes. Although the litters from these two (2 previous to my girls litter) were all fairly similar (drive, thresholds, temperament, etc.).



thanks for responding to that in the manner it was intended and didn't get all cut up, some folks are soooooo defensive here.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I see things for what they are.

To be honest, if I was offered another from a similar litter I would probably take it just based on my experience with the dogs I know from her particular lines and breedings.

I am actually looking to purchase another pup from Czech lines of almost the exact lines as my female's dams side. I have found several breeders who breed those lines and are producing excellent dogs. Very happy with this particular bloodlines (on the Czech side) and believe that the top half of my dogs pedigree brings about another dimension (more sporty).


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

West German Working. Specifically Fero through Half and Yoschy. Preferably Half on one side and Yoschy on the other. If Half is through Nick, that is even better. Two dogs that are great representations of what I like are Max Tiekerhook SG Max van Tiekerhook 
and Olex Valsory SG Olex de Valsory


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a female from east german lines and a young male from what would be considered west german working lines. Love them both - very different dogs. Had the female first and then got the male. Were I to get another dog, it would likely be from similar bloodlines to my male. 

There are so many variations within west german working, czech, and even east german lines (although the "DDR" gene pool has narrowed - I know nothing of the show lines whether American or German), that, for me, the categorization is too broad to have much meaning. There are bloodlines within the "lines" that interest me and others in which I have little interest. At the end of the day, I want a healthy dog with, among other things, brains, heart, courage, protectiveness, aggression, drive, and a solid temperament - so long as it is a good dog, I could care less about the labels. And, for me, looks are a secondary consideration, more like a tie breaker.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I have what I want _now_, but it was by luck that I was introduced to the breeder. I really didn't know I wanted this kind of GSD not ever having had one before.

Lisl is WG & Czech working line, and I was actually shopping for a WG black & tan show line.

I'm so glad I was in the right place at the right time. I don't think I'd have any other GSD after two months having Lisl.

She has more drive and I think she is more intelligent than other SL dogs I've had.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

DDR/Czech.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Jmdjack :toasting::toasting:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jmdjack is right. If all you want is a dog to work with, it doesn't matter what lines the dog is from as long as he does the job and is healthy. 

If you have a goal and something in mind, then it starts getting tricky and of course you use what you prefer. Personally, I am just not ready for Czech. They are beautiful dogs but so far, every single Czech I've met had issues and there was something wrong with them. That being said I don't necessarily know who the breeder was and if they just didn't know what they were doing but those Czechs I've met, left a lasting impression which is why I stick to what I know and what I know is WGWL. 

That being said. If I should ever be looking for another dog and my path crosses a nice Czech Dog that brings everything I want in a dog, than I'd take that dog.


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow, interesting thread for me. My GSD is small boned and has a small head. If I were picking out a GSD I think I would prefer a medium boned and medium size head dog. i have no idea what line that would be or what line my dog is for that matter. Now I am really curious. The most important thing for me was that he was bred for health and an even temperament and I know that was the case so I am happy with my boy even if his looks aren't exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh, I wanted to add that there was one Czech dog I met that didn't have any issues. That was Medo. Very nice and exceptional dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I like a good dog from any line period

I've had all lines except west, my favs are my dogs that were/are a ddr mix.

Masi is 3/4 czech 1/4 ddr


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

For me just a dog with top notch hunt drive, good temperament, a working structure, good nerves.....Not so much just a lines thing...though some individual dogs seem to bring out these traits.


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Is there a thread that describes each of the different lines with pictures of each?

I looked at Ranger again and I realized that he is not that small boned. It is just that my other dog is huge boned. He is an 80 lb. dog with paws that belong on a mastiff. But Ranger's head is definitely on the small side. Which lines have smaller heads? He also has a straight back and he weighs somewhere around 65 to 70 lbs.

I wish I could upload a pic but I can't figure out how.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

x11 said:


> elisabeth not being mean but from a technical breeder technical point of view would "..1/2 Czech, 1/4 DDR and 1/4 WG..." effectively be a "scatterbred" dog??? making predictability of traits a lottery????
> 
> again not trying to be mean but i want to learn this stuff to be a better gsd person.



Each geographic area had distinct gene pools for quite some time - with all dogs originating from Germany. Easy transportation, wars, politics tended to isolate these areas with only limited access to outside. Thus the different gene pools went in different directions and made "Types".....but there was still a trickle of crossover. The choices became more narrow, and as years went by, allowing more and easier access to travel, crossing the types allows breeders to open up their pedigrees from heaviest inbreeding and backmassing close up....the foundation genetics are the same. It is not "scatter breeding (??)" but with careful selection, can balance out traits and characteristics that are becoming too fixed or problematic by avoiding breeding too heavily on common blood.

My K litter is a blend of DDR WGR Czech and Belgian kennels....I love this litter and have very consistant dogs from it, with all but one (Barb E's) in working situations. I specifically kept 2 for myself, placed another one (Kira) on a partnership, and got one back due to a change in family circumstances (Komet)....another male is working in NE and is quite nice. The two I kept had to be placed due to my accident last year and both will be doing BHs this spring with their co-owners.

I tend to want to avoid heavy breeding on many WGR dogs, and as they are very hard to get away from, it makes sense to blend the different types...they are even doing this in Europe, one of the most sucessful Czech kennels breeds to German and Belgian dogs as she says their gene pool is being very limited as well.

Lee


----------



## Justaguy (Nov 20, 2012)

My preferred are west German lines. My least favorite are the ones with the sloped back which I think is American? I don't like that look at all.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Rangers-mom said:


> Is there a thread that describes each of the different lines with pictures of each?
> 
> I looked at Ranger again and I realized that he is not that small boned. It is just that my other dog is huge boned. He is an 80 lb. dog with paws that belong on a mastiff. But Ranger's head is definitely on the small side. Which lines have smaller heads? He also has a straight back and he weighs somewhere around 65 to 70 lbs.
> 
> I wish I could upload a pic but I can't figure out how.


http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...79460-different-flavors-german-shepherds.html


When I was first learning about GSDs, I was not familiar with the different lines, and kept refering back to these sites on a regular basis to get all the different looks and types 'set' in my head. It does take a while, it can be very confusing!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

To me, a GSD was just a big shaggy, shedding dog. Then I got to meet the working lines. All I could think was "WOW!!! These dogs are AMAZING! I want a dog with that kind of temperament and drive!"

So I got one.


----------



## björn (Mar 5, 2011)

If it fits my taste in character and structure I don´t care what line it is. As a generalization thou I like the swedish lines best, think they have remained less influenced on extreme on both the show and sportscene, these dogs are pretty enough for me,


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

They are attractive dogs. 

Wish we had more info on the history of the OLD Danish and Sweden lines. I know we discussed some.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Interesting conversation. Can anyone post pics if a WGWL and Eastern to compare?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I like a good solid working GSD, but tend to lean towards the WGWL sometimes with a smattering of the old DDR working lines. I haven't ventured into the Czech lines, yet, but may once I find the right male.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Björn, I like that black/tan male!! Is he all Sweedish lines?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a Czech working line and WGSL dog, but the look I really like is the American White German Shepherd Dog. Someone recently posted a picture of their puppy and it is the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Daisy said:


> Interesting conversation. Can anyone post pics if a WGWL and Eastern to compare?


These two are West German Working Lines


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I prefer pure bred DDR lines, but also like the WGWL as well... Diesel was of pure DDR lines and would love to own another DDR GSD for their drive and temp. ... Penny is a mix of ASL and WGWL... here is a pic of my DDR Diesel


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> These two are West German Working Lines


Your girl is so Gorgeous! I also love the ear on the bottom picture! Really adds to his characther!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Mrs K....you haven't seen or know enough about Czech dogs to not be ready for them. ...Anyway, there are countless Czech dogs like Medo.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> Mrs K....you haven't seen or know enough about Czech dogs to not be ready for them. ...Anyway, there are countless Czech dogs like Medo.


Yeah, I don't know anything about them nor do I know the lines. I am slowly learning some of the lines but without guidance I wouldn't take any chances on buying a puppy. A 1 year old green dog, yes but only if it was of the same quality like Medo or Nala, than I wouldn't care what line stands behind the dog or if it was a Showline.


----------



## björn (Mar 5, 2011)

lhczth said:


> Björn, I like that black/tan male!! Is he all Sweedish lines?


I guess it depends what "all swedish" means, but I would call him that because the influence of german dogs are far back and the dogs in his pedigree is well known dogs in the swedish type of trials or service, hence a distinction between those lines that are more heavily in german blood or more breed for SCH-sport.

But just as we can say DDR-dogs I guess we can say swedish lines to dogs like these that have been breed just as long or longer than the DDR-dogs were breed in isolation from other influences,

Fjärdingsmannens Bosco


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thank you. Yes, that is what I meant. Many generations of Sweedish breeding without outside influence.


----------



## Ilovemypuppies (Jan 2, 2012)

West German working lines are probably my second favorite lines. My perfect dog would probably be a WG+EG mix.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I figured this question would be ok here but feel to delete if not!  I'm still learning here so bear with me.

I've noticed my pup is... best way I can describe less thick and blocky as other full WGSL dogs(granted he's still pretty young). Is this the being half WL coming through? Will this affect his adult structure? Not an issue for me, I think he's handsome(especially after his ears are done being taped/glued hopefully). His pedigree, Zephyr's flying Ollie vom Grunenfeld


Daball by Carriesue82, on Flickr


Beachday by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Carriesue - if you think you are new to this wait 'til you hear my stupid question,
What does WL stand for and what is a WGSD?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

RM> WL=working line
WGSD=west german shepherd dog? or "working"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

WGSD is for White or so I thought?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

robk said:


> Your girl is so Gorgeous! I also love the ear on the bottom picture! Really adds to his characther!


I was absolutely lucky to get her. Your boy is gorgeous too. 

It really does add character to him. I was told that he looks distinguished since he gets old now.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Is it??? This whole time I thought it meant West German Show Dog!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

WGSD = white German shepherd dog


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> Mrs K....you haven't seen or know enough about Czech dogs to not be ready for them. ...Anyway, there are countless Czech dogs like Medo.


I agree and I know you do as well.. I wish you could of meet Zef's mother - great dog! 

Although Zefra isn't 100% Czech, I have been told by many people that she resembles her mother line more than anything else in temperament. 

I am currently researching for my next and it will more than likely be a pure Czech dog - basing it on the blood I want and the characteristics I am looking for.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Rua said:


> Is it??? This whole time I thought it meant West German Show Dog!


I think its WGSL (West German Show Lines) and 
WGSD (White German Shepherd Dog) at least that is how I've always read it. But I'm just a pet mom so I could totally be wrong.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Just an observation, but I see so many breeding announcements or planned breedings of SL/WL crosses. Is this the new flavor of the month replacing the black sable? What is the breeder trying to accomplish? 
I personally haven't seen too many of the crosses that are so impressive that I'd want to invest in one.


----------



## Ilovemypuppies (Jan 2, 2012)

> What does WL stand for and what is a WGSD?


It can mean West German Shepherd Dog, White German Shepherd Dog, or Working German Shepherd Dog. You have to figure it out by the context. 
And WL I've always taken as Western Lines.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ilovemypuppies said:


> It can mean West German Shepherd Dog, White German Shepherd Dog, or Working German Shepherd Dog. You have to figure it out by the context.
> And WL I've always taken as Western Lines.


The WL abbreviation is short for working lines(at least in the USA).

"Western" lines can be either working or show. I've never heard the abbreviation meaning anything different than white, but maybe European countries think different? I read the term shepard or shephard often too.


----------



## V_Tess (Dec 30, 2012)

I have had shepherds from the pound, two from a backyard breeders, and the new puppy which is from DDR lines. I like the confidence the puppy, Odin, shows at 4 months. He just spent a couple of hours with a 5 year old and a 4 month old and he was wonderful. Of course that behavior could change next week, but it was awesome to see today.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ilovemypuppies (Jan 2, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> The WL abbreviation is short for working lines(at least in the USA).
> 
> "Western" lines can be either working or show. I've never heard the abbreviation meaning anything different than white, but maybe European countries think different? I read the term shepard or shephard often too.


WORKING LINES!! I knew there was another meaning but couldn't think of it! I'm so tired haha! Thank you


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

I prefer the "shelter and rescue lines." :laugh: ... I love their patience and perseverance. I love how their personality unfolds as you get to know them. I love their capacity to love even after everything they have been through.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I love the WGSL dogs, will always have them, I love their looks, their temperaments, their movement, just everything about them, my dog Gavin is just perfect to me, wouldn't change a thing about him.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

LARHAGE said:


> I love the WGSL dogs, will always have them, I love their looks, their temperaments, their movement, just everything about them, my dog Gavin is just perfect to me, wouldn't change a thing about him.


Glad I'm not the only one.


----------

